# Geht was am Bungsberg?



## kroiterfee (11. April 2010)

aloha,

bin neu in der gegend und frage mich ob es trails und dergleichen am bungsberg gibt. der "berg" ist mit 169m immerhin schleswig-holsteins höchste erhebung. 


wird zeit das ich in die alpen versetzt werde


----------



## Flo12357 (12. April 2010)

Guten morgen.Also ich bin Schönwalder und kenne persönlich eine Strecke.Es gab hier auch letztes Jahr im Sommer ein Rennen darunter.Du musst auf den Berg^^ dort wirst du einen Sandparkplatz finden.Am Sandparkplatz befindet sich ein altes unbewohntes Haus.In einer Blickrichtung liegt der Turm. Sobald du dich zum Turm hingedreht  hast drehe dich um 180° gehe über den Sandparkplatz bis zu einer Erhebund mit einem Baum und Gras. Da siehst du dann auch schon den "Anfang" der Strecke.Die Beschreibung ist nicht die Beste sollte aber zu finden sein. Wo genau wohnst du denn hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (13. April 2010)

ich wohne in hansuehn. ich schau mir das die tage mal ohne bike an. hab kein klamotten hier zun biken. macht sich schlecht in laufschuhen. aber danke fuer den tip! ist das eine cc strecke?


----------



## kroiterfee (15. April 2010)

ich war jetzt mal da, aber aus deiner beschreibung bin ich nicht schlau geworden!


----------



## Flo12357 (27. April 2010)

Das tut mir leid!  also ich bin da noch nicht gefahren  es soll aber schon mehr in richtung freeride gehen mit natürlichen sprüngen


----------



## sramx9 (27. April 2010)

würde mich ja auch mal interessieren was es da so gibt...


----------



## Flo12357 (27. April 2010)

Also mit Malente seit ihr besser beraten
Letztes Jahr war im sommer ein rennen darunter. Ob es jetzt die hammer Strecke ist kann ich nicht sagen Der Anfang sieht meiner Meinung nach schon gut aus


----------



## sramx9 (27. April 2010)

hmmm - scheint auch einige km weit weg zu sein. wirklich fraglich ob es sich lohnen würde


----------



## spudi (27. April 2010)

Ach, nur wegen dem Trail dahin zu fahren, lohnt sich nicht wirklich.
Ist halt ein teils wurzeliger Trail vom Bungsberg runter.
Künstlich angelegt wurde da nix, als ich das letzte Mal da war.
Aber als Teil einer längeren Tour ist der Trail ne hübsche Einlage...

Karsten

PS: Und eigentlich ist der Trail nicht schwer zu finden.


----------

